# Ideal Police Officer Cadidate



## CTrain

I'm just looking for some input (from LEOs) on what they believe the ideal (realistic) police officer candidate looks like - both on paper and physically.

I figure this thread could provide some good directional info to the many hopefuls who read this board (including myself)





(I know, I'm about to get some ridiculous answers/flaming)

Thanks for any and all input


----------



## KEVDEMT

well its massachusetts, so the perfect civil service candiate is a college educated, military veteran of a minority race with political connections.

did i miss anything?


----------



## 7MPOC

Common sense!

There are more people coming on the job with little common sense and the inability to make good/reasonable decisions. If anyone has those two key qualities they will be just fine. College degree, great. Military experience, great. A gym buff, great. But an all around decent person who has a good sense of humor, is honest, has an open mind and the ability to understand/communicate with people and react in difficult situations....... priceless!


----------



## Guest

The ability to speak a second language, especially Spanish, Portuguese, or a Chinese dialect is a hugely marketable skill.


----------



## j809

A full-time academy certification.


----------



## Killjoy

> I'm just looking for some input (from LEOs) on what they believe the ideal (realistic) police officer candidate looks like - both on paper and physically.


----------



## JMB1977

Killjoy said:


>


The hair is a must!!!


----------



## chief801

Anyone who realizes that taking someone's life, invading someone's privacy, using physical force against another, and seizing a person or his property is serious business. I don't believe that there is an ideal candidate. All the credentials in the world are useless when they are held by a person that lacks integrity, is mean-spirited, and is not a team player. I also like the ones who have had prior exposure to a disciplined environment, such as the military or competive team sports (preferably a sport where failure to listen may lead to you getting your block knocked off or your failure to do your job will get your teammate's head caved in). Of course there are exceptions, but I must say almost all of the "team players" I've run across participated in team sports from an early age and through high school.


----------



## robodope

yikes


----------



## new guy

Delta784 said:


> The ability to speak a second language, especially Spanish, Portuguese, or a Chinese dialect is a hugely marketable skill.


Careful Delta, I suggested that once in another post and Kwflatbed flipped out on me. lol.


----------



## SinePari

chief801 said:


> I also like the ones who have had prior exposure to a disciplined environment, such as the military or competive team sports


Now Jenny Mann from the Ledger would argue that this is the very reason why you "Neanderthals" are attracted to law enforcement. Obviously we need more of the compassionate, touchy-feely, fuzzy-bunny, metro sexual, eyebrow-waxing, "Vagina Monologues"-attending guy who didn't play sports or join the military.

That stuff is way more important because all of your calls for service will challenge you to not offend the Ledger editorial staff. There are no bad people out there, you will not hear some offensive language on the streets, and always conduct your policing with respect as to how the Ledger will critique you after-the-fact from the comfort of their air conditioned office.


----------



## kwflatbed

new guy said:


> Careful Delta, I suggested that once in another post and Kwflatbed flipped out on me. lol.


Not flipping out just saying the truth, this is the USA and the
language is english,you don't go to spain and demand that everyone speak english.
The PC bullshit in this country that we should have to cater to
non english speaking people because they are to lazy to learn english
turns my stomach. Our forefathers learned english when they came
here and it should be no different today.


----------



## new guy

kwflatbed said:


> Not flipping out just saying the truth, this is the USA and the
> language is english,you don't go to spain and demand that everyone speak english.
> The PC bullshit in this country that we should have to cater to
> non english speaking people because they are to lazy to learn english
> turns my stomach. Our forefathers learned english when they came
> here and it should be no different today.


I was just messing with ya.


----------



## Rocco39

kwflatbed said:


> Not flipping out just saying the truth, this is the USA and the
> language is english,you don't go to spain and demand that everyone speak english.
> The PC bullshit in this country that we should have to cater to
> non english speaking people because they are to lazy to learn english
> turns my stomach. Our forefathers learned english when they came
> here and it should be no different today.


Ditto!

When I was a kid I remember my Grandmother and Great Aunt flipping out on any of the younger generation for speaking the family's native language in any setting outside of the family homes. My Great Aunt used to say "This is America, we speak English in America!" wise old lady, she loved this country, god rest her soul.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> "Vagina Monologues"-


Careful Sine....you're getting awfully close to "the word" which apparently alters the rotation of the Earth on its axis.


----------



## chief801

robodope said:


> yikes


As I stated, I'd hire her. She's a team player! This is actually William "Refridgerator" Perry after his sex change in 1990.


----------



## redsox03

Holy Moose Knuckle Batman!


----------



## jdmac33

Common sense, and to ability to run a few miles without being sent to the hospital.


----------



## j809

Because we really have foot chases that are a few miles long.


----------



## Guest

j809 said:


> Because we really have foot chases that are a few miles long.


Because we have fat bags of trash attending academies that can't run 50 feet, let alone 3 miles.


----------



## lpwpd722

Honesty, integrity, physical aptitude, sense of humor, intelligence and common sense.


----------



## SinePari

j809 said:


> Because we really have foot chases that are a few miles long.


If you're unfortunate enough to be in a fight, your aerobic capacity is the only thing that will save you after the first 30 seconds.


----------



## 7costanza

The opposite of this TOOL !!


----------



## new guy

j809 said:


> Because we really have foot chases that are a few miles long.


If you can't run a couple of miles than your probably not going to be able to sprint 100 plus yards or climb 3 or 4 flights of steps without becoming a liability. Unless your into doing wind sprints or bleacher runs but I'm all set with that.


----------



## jdmac33

J809 i dont know what academy you attended, however most do make you run. 3 miles is not far to get a good work out.


----------



## Tuna

The Ideal officer is someone who can put up with the bullshit from the public, the bullshit from management, the lame court system, the sights, sounds and smells:crazy: you get on a shift and still go home at the end of their day with their head screwed on correctly.:rofl:


----------



## j809

jdmac33 said:


> J809 i dont know what academy you attended, however most do make you run. 3 miles is not far to get a good work out.


We ran 10, thank you, never again.


----------



## chief801

j809 said:


> We ran 10, thank you, never again.


Not even on a Segway Yimmy? Oh, sorry, those only go 50 ft. until gravity takes over...inch:


----------



## j809

chief801 said:


> Not even on a Segway Yimmy? Oh, sorry, those only go 50 ft. until gravity takes over...inch:


IT WAS A T3!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> IT WAS A T3!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


I thought they had T-72's in Romania?


----------



## j809

It's a little smaller woodcock, like yoU!!


----------

